# 2002 Explorer Sport Trac



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello all, really the first time posting to the site.. viewed a ton of the threads, but could not really find my answer.

Question is:

I have a 2002 Sport-Trac that I am considering putting a PU snow plow on, weither it is the Sno-Way / Western / or Homesteader...

What are thoughts and or concerns that I should have about doing so?? I would probably only use the plow to do a couple driveways.. like 5-10 per snow fall.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


PS - of the 3 listed above which would you choose?? I have only every used Western and LOVE them. Thnx


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

The Western & Fisher are the same plow just a different color.Choose your favorite dealer.


----------



## bigantPERFECT (Jan 20, 2004)

i would go with the snoway they offer the down pressure and for driveways u cant beat that. the western and fisher plows for your truck are not good for back dragging just pushing. if your doing driveways theres alot of back dragging involved. thats my 2 cents


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

bigantPERFECT said:


> i would go with the snoway they offer the down pressure and for driveways u cant beat that. the western and fisher plows for your truck are not good for back dragging just pushing. if your doing driveways theres alot of back dragging involved. thats my 2 cents


along with the down pressure benefit of the sno ways, they are light and light is good for the front end of the sport trac. I vote sno way.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

a little off topic. but lonranger... Do you know where there is a snoway dealer around here, I keep seeing more and more guys with them, and I really would like to get a price on them... The website doesnt seem to show any local dealers.

Thanks


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

The only ones I know of are Theiser Equipment in South Lyon and Bamco Mobile Hitch in Ann Arbor. I had my subframe mounted at Theiser's and they were pretty cool. I also bought some new wiring from the place in Ann Arbor just because it's closer to me, kinda pricy, but all sno way stuff is!


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I noticed that the Bamco Mobile Hitch isn't listed on the Sno Way web site so I dug up my info. Their address is 3040 Washtenaw and that's in Ann Arbor. Their phone number is 734.973.2323


----------

